# Gibson 50 Year Commemorative Flying V (+ many others)



## playstopause (Mar 10, 2008)

Have you seen all these new models?

Gibson USA: Melody Maker Guitars, Gibson Explorers, Flying V and Reverse Flying V Guitars Info and Pictures









The HOLY V! 





A reverse Explorer!?!







Wow, what's goin' on?


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 10, 2008)

I find it hilarious and telling that there are more "scratch and dent" models available of there new Explorers than new ones. The reason being that Gibson is a disgrace and half of their guitars come shipped with cracks in the neck. 

Fuck Gibson. PRS smokes them in every department imaginable nowadays. 

Sorry to hijack your thread, I like Gibsons, but I just can't stand their shitty quality control, insulting prices, and lack of innovation.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah saw those yesterday, that 50th is freaking hot!!! $2300 though which is damn expensive lol


----------



## skinhead (Mar 10, 2008)

Very high prices. 

A standard SG for me, please


----------



## Shannon (Mar 10, 2008)

*cough*Ripofffffff*cough*


----------



## Naren (Mar 10, 2008)

The red V and the Shred X Explorer look awesome. 

A little out of my price range though... and they're not sevens. Very good looking guitars, I must say.


----------



## noodles (Mar 10, 2008)

That first V looks really sweet, but I just know that I would be disappointed if I played it. They just don't live up to the pics.


----------



## Naren (Mar 11, 2008)

noodles said:


> That first V looks really sweet, but I just know that I would be disappointed if I played it. They just don't live up to the pics.



Sometimes they do. Sometimes they don't. That's the problem with Gibson nowadays. They make some absolutely amazing guitars, but they have way too many lemons. If you ordered from Musicians Friend or a similar place, you're leaving it up to fate. You might get an amazing guitar that is perfect in every way, but you might also get a guitar with tons of issues.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 11, 2008)

I think that "holy v" probably plays better than it looks


----------



## Trespass (Mar 11, 2008)

I wanted the V. Till I checked out the specs. 

Gold fretwire?
Gearless tuners?
ONLY AA FLAMED TOP?


----------



## Kotex (Mar 11, 2008)

I like that red and gold V but it's way too much fucking money. As a matter of fact, they all are.


----------



## unconventional (Mar 11, 2008)

Fuck Gibson is right. I had a blues king. Came with a crack in the top. The bridge was coming off the top too. They're QA sucks. More and more people are feeling the same way about Gibson. All you get with a Gibson is a name.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 11, 2008)

Those are ... unique


----------



## Bigeeboo (Mar 11, 2008)

Only the lord knows what I would to to have all those V's


----------



## the.godfather (Mar 11, 2008)

Apart from the so-called 'holy' v, all of them look sweet. But as others have said, that's probably about as far as it goes. 

Their QC began slipping in the 80's, and since then it's just got worse and worse. Unless you get a 'good' one, which is becoming harder to find now. Most of their new stuff they produce is just plain crap. You'd be hard pushed to tell the difference between them and a decent Epi nowadays.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Mar 11, 2008)

unconventional said:


> Fuck Gibson is right. I had a blues king. Came with a crack in the top. The bridge was coming off the top too. They're QA sucks. More and more people are feeling the same way about Gibson. All you get with a Gibson is a name.



agree


----------



## Shawn (Mar 11, 2008)

That V on the top is nice.  That reversed Explorer is pretty wild looking, weird.


----------



## JesseTheMachine (Mar 11, 2008)

The Shred X! Kahlers FTW!

My question is, does that thing have 24 frets? It's kind of hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## stuz719 (Mar 11, 2008)

JesseTheMachine said:


> The Shred X! Kahlers FTW!
> 
> My question is, does that thing have 24 frets? It's kind of hard to tell from the pic.



Looks like 22. Another opportunity missed by Gibson.


----------



## IM04 (Mar 11, 2008)

That holy V looks cool. I'd like to see a full pic of the reverse explorer too. The ridiculous factor is almost too much for me to resist.


----------



## darren (Mar 11, 2008)

Why did Gibson decide to not show any full-frame pics of these guitars? It's all arty detail shots. I wanna see what the whole thing looks like!


----------



## playstopause (Mar 11, 2008)

The only full-size picture of one of the models i've seen is here :

Gibson 50 Year Commemorative Flying V and more Solid Body Electric Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.

And then, once you click on "enlarge", it's back to the artsy shot.


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Mar 11, 2008)

at the reverse explorer - Gibson couldn't even be assed to mount the pu's parallel to the strings. It looks like something someone with no taste whatsoever would knock together out of warmoth parts. Actually, that's a half-decent idea...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 11, 2008)

playstopause said:


> The only full-size picture of one of the models i've seen is here :
> 
> Gibson 50 Year Commemorative Flying V and more Solid Body Electric Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.
> 
> And then, once you click on "enlarge", it's back to the artsy shot.


they have big regular shots on MF: Musician's Friend - Gibson Guitar Of The Month


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 11, 2008)

Im actually really intrigued with the idea of black inlays on the ebony board


----------



## Groff (Mar 11, 2008)

Those first two look tasty... Do want!


----------



## DomitianX (Mar 11, 2008)

That reverse explorer is hideous. That headstock looks horrible. And the lightning bolt? Come on.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 11, 2008)

Dr. Von Goosewing said:


> at the reverse explorer - Gibson couldn't even be assed to mount the pu's parallel to the strings. It looks like something someone with no taste whatsoever would knock together out of warmoth parts. Actually, that's a half-decent idea...


----------



## kherman (Mar 11, 2008)

March , October, and June are the only ones that apeal to me.

But, overall I'll stick with my GOTW week #13 Explorer Pro.


----------



## Bigeeboo (Mar 11, 2008)

ok ... its pretty safe to say I'd do some obscene things in an alley for those V's ... minus the one with the gheyler ... much rather have a floyd on that


----------



## Trespass (Mar 12, 2008)

Still can't get over that the flame they put on a 3500$ guitar is only AA. And probably when pics of this guitar actually start popping up, we'll see the fail that is mismatched tops 

And whats with the truss cover, and the lock tuners?


----------



## ilyti (Mar 14, 2008)

I actually like the "Holy V". A flying v is not suposed to be classy like the first one, it's suposed to signal rock'n'roll, and what does that better than punching holes through a guitar? I dig it. Retardedly priced though, as always.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 14, 2008)

I know that every Gibson thread turns into complaints, so here's mine. I saw a $2500+ SG Custom at Guitar Center this weekend with the worst orange-peeling paint job ever. Very sad, and I'm a sucker for three-pickup SG Customs.


----------



## Ancestor (Mar 16, 2008)

I like it. The last LP I played really felt good. I like the way they angle the neck. Is it that way on the Vs?


----------



## shadowgenesis (Mar 16, 2008)

nice photography

seriously though, i like the aesthetics on all of them except that 3rd one. But the reverse explorer looks really fuckin cool to me and the Shred X looks kinda cool - though i've become far removed from "metal" guitars.

I'd gladly play one and probably keep it around if it was a birthday present, but for those kindsa prices i'd buy a EBMM Petrucci F-1 or just go custom.


----------



## Alien DNA (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry...i hate them all... fuck me the reverse explorer looks like


----------

